# 220 Bucket Instructions



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking for helpful hints and specific instructions on setting a 220 bucket set. I have heard this is one of the most versitile sets a guy can have. I'm interested in catching anything and everything that maybe eating my grouse and fawns in the spring. Pictures would be advantageous.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I will try and get some pictures for ya but here is what i do. I use the square kitty litter buckets, you cut a notch about an inch wide in two opposing sides of the bucket, this is for the 220 to slip into. Cut them far enough back the entire trap sits inside the bucket to protect from weather. I also like drill or cut with a hole saw two holes in the bucket toward the bottom so I can put a stake through the bucket and into the ground to keep the bucket stable. When set the 220 I set it with the springs angled down as much as they can go so it lifts the lip of the bucket off the ground. I feel this helps the **** look right into the bucket and see the bait when the wind it and they run right in. Hopes this helps a little.

--******


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if you want it dog proof find a way to suspend the bucket in a tree


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Here ya go. Pretty simple.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a question. Do you need to attach the trap to the bucket, or do they usually not bother that, on mine I just stuck a long rebar stake through each loop on the spring of the conibear and through a hole I drilled in the back so that it is staked and held in place, is there anything wrong with doing it that way?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

And I stake it that way in my trail sets to to hold it up and in place, I havent caught anything in my conibears last season so thats why I was wonderin, although thier wasnt very good track around so I wasnt really expecting to very much.


----------

